# Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com? Shipping Times for the US?



## abbyquack (Apr 10, 2008)

If so, what is your experience with shipping time from maccosmetics.com? I am moving to Alaska like 8 days after Dress Camp comes out and obviously I'd like to have received it by the time I leave, but I also don't want to spend $11 on shipping.

so...in the past, have you received your items within the 5-7 day period? before? after? I only bought once from their website and I remember it took a long time, but I was in Alaska, and shipping to a PO Box which I know takes a bit longer. So I don't know what it will be for a normal address. 

MAC has free shipping on any order until Sunday! I'm like wtf, why can't it just come out this week? haha.


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com?*

My shipments have always come in the 5-7 day time period.  What's great is when they ship out your items they send you a tracking number, so you can track your package along the way.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com?*

My experience is that I get my stuff pretty much within that 5-7 day period...the only exception is if I order too close to a weekend, then it takes longer.  I really don't like that they use only UPS.  I wish they gave us the choice between that or USPS...postal service is much quicker.  Anyway, I just ordered today, so I'll let you know if it takes any longer.  (I hope not!!)


----------



## lsperry (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com?*

From Feb 2006 - March 2008, I ordered 99% of MAC online 'cause there was no counter or store in my town. [But a counter opened in Dillard's last month. yeah, yeah!] So, I have lots of experience in ordering from mac.com. I usually receive my order within 3 days. That is if I ordered on a Tuesday (when a product launched), I usually received it Friday morning. AND 99% of the time, my orders are sent to my P.O. Box.

Even during the Heatherette debacle when everyone was up-in-arms about receiving back-order notices from MAC, I ordered my items on the 18th and received them on the 21st.

And I never pay shipping or upgrade shipping for faster delivery. All in all I am quite pleased w/the shipping time and service.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com?*

Love ordering from the site. Fast & pretty reliable. Don't worry about the free shipping...they usually have another code or its free with at least a $60 order I believe.

I'm pretty lucky because I'm in their 2 day shipping zone


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com?*

where do they ship from? sounds like some of you get your stuff pretty fast!


----------



## lsperry (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_where do they ship from? sounds like some of you get your stuff pretty fast!_

 
They ship my packages from Chestertown, MD, 21620. I live in northwest Florida, 32402.


----------



## xoleaxo (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com?*

i live in hawai'i and my stuff always gets here within 4-5 days.


----------



## MissChriss (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com?*

_I have been getting mines 2 or 3 days after I purchase it._


----------



## thewickedstyle (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com?*

There are always shipping codes available. Every time a new collection launches, there is a new code. Sign up on their site for emails and they'll send them right to you. Or just keep checking in the bargain shopper forum here and you'll find them. Also if you ever get stuck, do a live chat with an artist, they always give you a code at the end as well.

I always get my stuff within three days.


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Love ordering from the site. Fast & pretty reliable. Don't worry about the free shipping...they usually have another code or its free with at least a $60 order I believe.

I'm pretty lucky because I'm in their 2 day shipping zone_

 
Geeh? How do you figure out their zone thingies?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com?*

I'm in jersey, they ship from MD, and I get mine within 2 days


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Geeh? How do you figure out their zone thingies?_

 
Its the UPS shipping zone. It might be on their site or you can call them or check with any stores that use UPS shipping - they should have a zone chart/map that they can tell you. All you have to know is the shippers & receivers locale.

HTH


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com?*

i always order online and i get my stuff within 1-2 days. i live half an hour from where they ship.


----------



## Kalico (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com?*

I live in Alberta and get mine in about 8-10+ days. It sucks.


----------



## f!erce (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_They ship my packages from Chestertown, MD, 21620. I live in northwest Florida, 32402._

 
Oh I absolutely love it!  Im in DC and just placed an order on Friday so hopefully I get mine this week.  I usually just go to the store but am on bedrest now until I have this bambino so online is the only way I can get my MAC fix!  YAY!  Thanks, you made my day.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com?*

I've ordered from the site a few times and it's take about a week each time, that was when I lived in California. Either way, the products always arrived in good shape.


----------



## TUPRNUT (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com?*

I order quite a big online and have been pretty satisfied with shipping times.  A few times, it's taken a while for the order to process... a couple of days.

I've only had problems with my order once - a lipglass came in a different color than I ordered.  I simply called the 800-number and they shipped the correct lipglass and let me keep the other one!


----------



## alka1 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com?*

I live in California and it takes about 5-6 business days. It's become almost a ritual every morning, waiting for the UPS guy to come and deliver my goodies


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com?*

i usually get free shipping since i get promo codes in my email so sign up with them to get promo codes and the latest info! 

i usually get stuff when a collection first comes out so i know for sure it wont run out on me by the time i go to my nearest MAC store


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com?*

I usually get my orders within a week. I wish they would go back to giving us the option to receive the packages via USPS though. I'm never home to sign for packages from UPS, so I get them delivered to my job. I hate people knowing what I'm buying, LOL


----------



## jin1022000 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com?*

I order from MACCOSMETICS.COM all the time! I'm too lazy to step out of the house and go 2 the stores =.="

I receive the item within 3-5 days. I receive free shipping codes from them every week~ (when a new product/collection come out, they'll send the code to your e-mail)


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com?*

I love ordering online, I'll order one day and get my items the next day in the morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's great!


----------



## macmistress (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com?*

so if i ordered from england will they still ship it to me?


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macmistress* 

 
_so if i ordered from england will they still ship it to me?_

 
Yep, just make sure you're on the UK version of the mac site.


----------



## macmistress (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com?*

no see i wanna order it from the .com website instead of the .co.uk?


----------



## ratoo (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com?*

You can't as I'm sure you need to pay with a card that has a US billing address and then they only deliver to US addresses


----------



## macmistress (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com?*

damn!

tnx tho


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_My experience is that I get my stuff pretty much within that 5-7 day period...the only exception is if I order too close to a weekend, then it takes longer. I really don't like that they use only UPS. I wish they gave us the choice between that or USPS...postal service is much quicker. Anyway, I just ordered today, so I'll let you know if it takes any longer. (I hope not!!)_

 
UPS is WAY quicker imo and they are much easier to deal w/ if your stuff goes missing and they take better care of your things (which is why it's a little more expensive)


----------



## HeatherAnn (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com?*

I like to order from the website when there is a free shipping offer.  There is no freestanding store in WI so the site doesn't charge sales tax orders shipped here.  It's my little way of "beating the system!"


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeatherAnn* 

 
_I like to order from the website when there is a free shipping offer. There is no freestanding store in WI so the site doesn't charge sales tax orders shipped here. It's my little way of "beating the system!"_

 

I always get my things within 4-5 business days...Also they just sent me a coupon for free standard shipping for all Limited (Goodbyes) items...But I bought regular items and put the code in and it accepted it.... The code is  GOODBYE8 and there is no spending limit..I only purchased 2 lipsticks JUST FYI in case anyone is interested or getting ready to buy online at MacCosmectics.com


----------



## abbyquack (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Have you bought anything from Maccosmetics.com?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I always get my things within 4-5 business days...Also they just sent me a coupon for free standard shipping for all Limited (Goodbyes) items...But I bought regular items and put the code in and it accepted it.... The code is  GOODBYE8 and there is no spending limit..I only purchased 2 lipsticks JUST FYI in case anyone is interested or getting ready to buy online at MacCosmectics.com _

 
omg I used GOODBYES not GOODBYE8 today and it totally gave me free shipping, but now I checked the email again and it did say 8 instead S...do you think they will catch this? hmm...lol.


----------

